# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Mon chien d'1 an se remet à faire caca dans la maison

## lalambic

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je vous écris au sujet de mon chien j'avais déja posté un sujet à ce sujet sur l'ancien site.

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car mon chien d'1 an (croisé terre-neuve/setter anglais) a recommencé à faire caca dans la maison.

Cela a commencé il y a 1 mois et depuis il le fait par intermittence cela va durer plusieurs jours puis redevenir normal cela change à peu près tous les 3-4jours, je vous avoue que cela commence à être très difficile et que c'est devenu très pesant d'autant plus que mon conjoint n'arrive pas à comprendre et commence à ne plus pouvoir voir Félix.

Je précise qu'il n'a pas la diarrhée

Je ne comprend pas car Félix est un chien qui a apprit la propreté très vite (4mois) et qui depuis s'y était toujours tenu.

J'aurais donc voulut savoir si vous aviez une idée de ce qui se passe .

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

Vanessa

----------


## lalambic

Oui je sais cela m'agace fortement qu'il réagisse comme ça mais c'est quelqu'un de maniaque donc c'est un peu dur pour lui.

Ses selles sont de couleurs et de consistance normale il les fait de 3 à 4 fois par jours donc je commence à me demander si c'est normal.

Il les fait à l'intérieur 1 fois la nuit toujours au même endroit (derrière la porte qui donne à l'extérieur), 1 la journée quand je pars et parfois même quand on est là alors qu'il a accès dehors.

Vu qu'on a un jardin il y passe 1h le matin et de 17h à 0h il peut y aller autant qu'il le veut.

Au départ je pensais que c'était parce que je le promenais moins (du fait du jardin) mais cela rien n'a rien changer que je reprenne un rythme de promenade normal donc je suis perdue.

----------


## sylviana

en même temps, y a des chiens qui apprécient moyen de faire dans un jardin....
Tu ne le sors plus du tout?

----------


## lalambic

Si si je le sors bien sur il a besoin de voir autre chose que la maison et le jardin !

----------


## P'tite souris

Rien n'a changé chez toi ? 

Boulot, meubles, bébé, entente avec ton conjoint ? 

Si rien ne te viens dans l'immédiat essaie de voir un pro avant que ça s'installe durablement. Difficile d'aider par le biais d'un forum, tu sais..

----------


## alisee

Bonjour,

Combien de temps reste-t-il à l'intérieur enfermé ? Car, il serait préférable qu'il sorte plusieurs fois dans la journée. Si, il fait derrière la porte d'entrée, c'est qu'il s'est manifesté et c'est l'endroit le plus proche de la sortie. Si il fait trop souvent ses gros besoins, peut-être est-il constipé d'où la fréquence ou la nourriture n'est pas adaptée.

En le sortant plus souvent dans la journée, si ce n'est pas possible, lui installer une bonne niche bien isolé, pour l'hiver il lui faudrait un accès dans un coin chaud (garage chauffé, accès par le sous-sol...). Un chien ne peut pas rester 8H enfermé sans sortir ou il faut assumer quand il ne peut pas se retenir.

Un chien a aussi besoin de voir autre chose qu'un jardin, il faut organiser des balades en forêt, dans un bois, le weekend. Un gros chien a besoin de se défouler et c'est l'occasion pour vous d'être avec lui.

----------


## Wilo

Si vous en avez la possibilité bien sûr, moi, j'ai installé une chatière grand chien, du coup mes trois grands chiens sortent quand ils veulent dans le jardin pendant notre absence. Ne pas oublier aussi qu'à 1 an, c'est encore un chiot, un grand chiot.
 ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et que mange t il ? Il existe des croquettes qui dimunent fortement le volume des selles et en lui donnant à manger peut être un peu moins au début et seulement une fois par jour. Les miens font deux fois par jour, trois s'ils sont vraiment sollicités en promenade. C'est peut être une histoire de volume de selles excessifs.

----------


## alisee

Autre petite question, avez-vous vermifugé votre chien (2 X par an) ?

----------


## le speedygonzales

Et que caca? jamais jamais pipi?

----------


## Jessi

Personnellement mon chien fait caca 4 fois par jour, minimum 3 à chaque balade en fait, pourtant il est aux croquettes vétos, donc ça ne me choque pas plus que ça, du moins pour la quantité, après je suis désolée je ne pourrai pas plus t'aider.

----------


## beapat

déja un bilan vétérinaire ne fait pas de mal. peu etre a t il simplement un problème de santé.

----------


## le speedygonzales

4 fois c'est presque 2 fois de trop...

----------


## borneo

S'il fait devant la porte, c'est qu'il a voulu sortir.

Il est promené à quelle heure, le soir, et combien de temps ? Un chien qui fait une bonne balade avant de dormir ne doit pas faire de crotte pendant la nuit.

Beaucoup de gens ne sortent leur chien que dans le jardin, mais c'est tout à fait insuffisant. Je te donne une anecdote : quand je m'absentais de la maison et que le chien restait à la garde de mon fils adolescent, il ne le sortait qu'au jardin (ne voulait pas avoir la honte de ramasser les crottes dans la rue   ::  ). Au bout de trois jours, quand je revenais, à la première balade mon chien faisait trois ou quatre crottes *ÉNORMES*. Bref, trois jours de caca.   ::

----------


## ninja

j'ai eu le même cas avec un de mes chiens et il s'agissait de giardiose, cette saleté insidieuse, voir le véto, qui prescrira du P....ur, pendant trois jours et tout rentrera dans l'ordre

----------

